# I can get someone to print out my art, and.....



## Nelson Kane (Jun 8, 2018)

If I use Adobe Illustrator to make art that I have printed that is 4 feet by 5 feet how could I make potential buyers aware of this art? Or do you think there would be little interest in it?


----------

